

Audiobus Will Democratize Apple’s Proprietary ‘Group Jamming’ Feature - gdubs
http://m.gizmodo.com/5898510/audiobus-will-democratize-apples-proprietary-group-jamming-feature

======
gdubs
Since the time this article was written, audiobus has been opened up to all
developers, and the big news this week is that apple just added audiobus
support to GarageBand -- essentially giving it the Apple seal of approval.

